# Worlds smallest frog



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

And I thought retics were small 


> the worlds smallest frog is smaller than a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

SWEET!


thats pretty cool. have they ever come in to the hobby?

james


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it a PDF


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope theyre in a different family.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty cool, the true "thumbail" frog


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, i wonder what kind of belly color it has and if there is any effort to breed it in captivity?


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe y'all know this already, but one of the very cool things about that group of frogs (Eleutherodactylus, Pristimantis etc.) is that they have direct development- the eggs hatch out into tiny little froglets- no tadpoles.

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Afemoralis said:


> Maybe y'all know this already, but one of the very cool things about that group of frogs (Eleutherodactylus, Pristimantis etc.) is that they have direct development- the eggs hatch out into tiny little froglets- no tadpoles.


That's interesting!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Afemoralis said:


> Maybe y'all know this already, but one of the very cool things about that group of frogs (Eleutherodactylus, Pristimantis etc.) is that they have direct development- the eggs hatch out into tiny little froglets- no tadpoles.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Afemoralis


then they would lay their eggs in a moist pile of moss and other stuff on the ground like Ceratobatrachus guentheri?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Afemoralis said:


> Maybe y'all know this already, but one of the very cool things about that group of frogs (Eleutherodactylus, Pristimantis etc.) is that they have direct development- the eggs hatch out into tiny little froglets- no tadpoles.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Afemoralis


That's like a species commonly known as the Greenhouse Frog (_Eleutherodactylus planirostris_), which is not native to Florida, but they're all over our area. They lay their eggs in a damp place and the young hatch as fully formed froglets. They're pretty secretive, mostly found under rotten logs or anything else on the ground that holds soil moisture.


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

I have seen a frog about that size before on Saba which is a 5 by 5 square mile island in the Caribbean. Looked just like it. Also saw an all black green iguana on the island.


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

JimO said:


> That's like a species commonly known as the Greenhouse Frog (_Eleutherodactylus planirostris_), which is not native to Florida, but they're all over our area. They lay their eggs in a damp place and the young hatch as fully formed froglets. They're pretty secretive, mostly found under rotten logs or anything else on the ground that holds soil moisture.


I used to catch these all of the time at night after or during heavy rains on our patio. Occasionally as I'm drifting off to sleep I'll hear one's cricket-like chirp near my window.


----------

